# I found my poor Beta out of his bowl! Tips? Help?



## alicia (Sep 26, 2008)

So my bf went over to check on our little beta and he was missing! We had bought him a new home earlier that day and I think we over filled it with water so those two changes might of made him confused and cause him to jump out. After a desperate search we finally found him (such a sad scene  and put him back into his tank and did whatever we thought was necessary, we lowered the water level, added more water conditioner and tried to feed him some. Are there any other recommendations I can do to assure he recuperates completely? I don’t want to see that he didn’t survive that horrible incident, I feel like such a horrible mother!


----------



## misty991 (Aug 30, 2008)

You shouldn't put conditioner in after the fish is in the water.


----------



## peubanksbarrow (Sep 26, 2008)

Alicia, I am by no means an expert but you can google betta jumping and read all about this. Do you know how long he was out of the bowl? How far he fell? 

I think it is really a wait-and-see situation. Fortunately leaving the bowl too full or uncovered is a mistake you make once. Now you know the consequences. 

We upgraded to a 2.5 gallon tank for our boys and they have responded beautifully. Get a tank with a filter, add a heater and use the lid. 

Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You need a lid on the container that you keep your fish in. They DO like to jump. I have a betta that was given to me by my cousin, whose bowl had been knocked oover by their cat. Its been 9 months since I got him and he's doing well, except for some swimbladder issues . I think the fall damaged his swimbladder but he eats good and blows bubbles. So they CAN survive falls. Keep his water clean and keep an eye on him.


----------



## alicia (Sep 26, 2008)

well thanks for the tips, yeah i guess i'm going to have to learn from my mistakes but i have read other post and there is a lot of info that i had no idea about so now i'm learning more on how to make my little beta happier  Oh and he is doing well!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad to hear that he's doing well.


----------



## alicia (Sep 26, 2008)

*happy bubbles?*

hmmm should i be worried if i dont see bubbles like the ones everyone mentions about their betas? my beta (Philip) is a very active one and he eats well but for some reason i dont think i see the bubbles people mention that indicate that the beta is happy


----------



## Vampure (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine doesn't blow bubbles either, but the bubbles, from what I've read, are a sign that he's ready to mate. I don't know if there's a certain age or something they reach or what conditions but mine doesn't blow them either and he seems to be doing perfectly well. Just a lil info from someone who's Betta does (well doesn't) do the same thing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was wondering, too, if they stop blowing bubbles when they get too old to mate. My rescue betta blows bubbles but they are scattered around and my crowntail doesn't blow bubbles at all.


----------



## alicia (Sep 26, 2008)

oooh so maybe when people say that blowing bubbles means they are "happy" they mean it in a different way? ha ok well as long as they are active and still eating well i shouldnt have much to worry about i hope, I just felt maybe I wasnt doing something right to make my betta happy


----------



## dmari888 (Aug 11, 2008)

so bettas can survive falls? Sadly my friends betta dies by jumping out of her tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, they can survive if they are found in time and put back in their water.


----------



## misty991 (Aug 30, 2008)

Mine is a girl and she blows bubbles. I don't know if males blow bubbles.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, males blow bubbles. Some females do, too. Mine will scatter some here and there.


----------



## alicia (Sep 26, 2008)

well, i finally saw my betta make bubbles  so i tried feeding my betta brine shrimp but for some reason i thought the texture would be different, it seems to disolve so easily when i try to feed it to him and it just spreads all over the water, he only ate the "bigger' pieces he was able to get, are all brine shrimp the same?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, what you were seeing is a result of the packaging process. Not all the brine shrimp survive packaging intact. What you were seeing was all the brine shrimp bits floating away. The big pieces were whole or nearly whole brine shrimp. Unless you raise your own pretty much all brine shrimp will be like that.


----------



## Ginachicago (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everyone...today I made a rookie owner mistake. Left the fish in a bowl and while cleaning his tank. When I found him he was out of his bowl. I have no idea how long he was out. I got him right back in the water, he swam around. I got him back in his normal tank. He does not look very good but is still alive. His is tummy seems puffed up but it looks like his color is returning. Is he going to die? What can I do to help him? I feel AWFUL! Any tips or things to look for are appreciated. He is just chilling, not a lot of fin movement, at the top of the tank. 

Help.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> i tried feeding my betta brine shrimp but for some reason i thought the texture would be different, it seems to disolve so easily when i try to feed it to him and it just spreads all over the water,


Try using one of those pipettes that come with your test kits, They works great delivering just the right amount of the frozen brine shrimp without a lot of waste... if not a pipettes a syringe works pretty good too... or something small in the line of a turkey baster.











> Hey everyone...today I made a rookie owner mistake. Left the fish in a bowl and while cleaning his tank. When I found him he was out of his bowl. I have no idea how long he was out. I got him right back in the water, he swam around. I got him back in his normal tank. He does not look very good but is still alive. His is tummy seems puffed up but it looks like his color is returning. Is he going to die? What can I do to help him? I feel AWFUL! Any tips or things to look for are appreciated. He is just chilling, not a lot of fin movement, at the top of the tank.


That was stressful on him,,, just letting him rest will probably be all he needs..

Puffed up tummy sounds like another problem, maybe bloat? to much wrong foods


----------



## Ginachicago (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, Chicklet. The bloat is new, after the dive out of the bowl. He's still just hanging out, not moving much. I hope he makes a comeback! I appreciate your help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just keep his water clean and keep an eye on him.


----------



## Ginachicago (Apr 1, 2009)

*advice needed*

Hey all,

I need some advice. My poor fish is just not the same after the jump out of the bowl. It seems like his beautiful fins have dried up? When he swims, it seems a bit labored. He does not seem to be able to "flair" up like he did before he was out of the water. His color is off, he looks SO pale. 

His quality of life just seems terrible. He is not eating anything.

I am heartbroken and feel like such an awful "mother" to my fish for letting him flip out of his bowl.

Is there medication I can buy to help him? What can I do? Will his fins come back or did they dry out? I cannot believe he would have lived if he was out of water long enough to dry out. I swear when I put him back in the water right after it happened he seemed fine.

It's been 2 days now. What do I do?


----------



## PrettyPrince (Jun 28, 2009)

how is he now?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would try either some Betta Fix or some Jungle Fungus Eliminator. He may have an infection. Bettas do jump. It wasn't anything you did wrong. Just make sure there is a lid on his bowl.


----------

